# busted again



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I went into a store and bought a 6 pack with my dog in the car, all windows open and 81 degrees outside in the evening. I came out and a lady was ranting about my dog being in the car, I told her I was in for less than 10 minutes and she said my dog has long fur and how could I do that, then cops showed and they were behind me. The cop saw Apache was fine and let me go right away. These idiots read stories about dogs frying and then go nuts. My car wasnt hot at all, and I bought one item in the store, on the way to the forest preserve for a walk.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry, not with you on this one.

A humane society near me put out guidelines years ago...
don't take the dog with you if outside air temp is 72 or
above.

I'd be glad someone was paying attention.


----------



## Al Pozzolini (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree with both of you...at least the lady didn't roll your windows up and then call the cops.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

valb said:


> Sorry, not with you on this one.
> 
> A humane society near me put out guidelines years ago...
> don't take the dog with you if outside air temp is 72 or
> ...


Windows were open and it was NIGHT/EVENING. So according to your humane society, temps above 72 means dog can't leave the house? Nope. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, I am with you. I had Babs out all day today hanging out in my car, and it was well over 80. The SUV is COOLER than the outside temperature as there is some shade. With the windows all the way down, and the back wide open it is certainly not hotter. 

If you run in to buy 1 thing, the ONLY way your dog is going to suffer is if the store is robbed and you are held hostage, or you have a heart attack in the aisle. And, frankly, our dogs might die if we are incapacitated at some point. Like if on the nature preserve, you had a heart attack and the dog was able to break free and ran in front of a car. 

I mean, we cannot keep our dogs carefully at home every minute of every day, because we might have a heart attack somewhere. 

We generally show in the summer, and we do dog classes in the summer. Normally I keep a dog in the car while I am working another, so I can do two on the same day, for the same mileage. It gets up over 80 outside, and sometimes over 90. Our dogs aren't that fragile. We just have to have some common sense about it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

If you were only in the store for ten minutes then you could have left the car running with the air on? I can't agree on leaving a dog in a car for any length of time at any time. If its not the temperature it is some crazy person harassing the dog or trying to steal it. Its not worth it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

erfunhouse said:


> Windows were open and it was NIGHT/EVENING. So according to your humane society, temps above 72 means dog can't leave the house? Nope.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So people feel comfortable leaving their dog in a parking lot for ten minutes with the windows wide open? The dog won't jump out or someone won't come by and let the dog out...that is a taking a big chance. When I see people that do that I always wonder what they would do if they came out and there dog was gone.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My dog is always crated in the car. Bottom line- she wasnt hot at all. The cop saw her and said her tongue isnt even hanging out? He said they get called on false alarms for this all the time. I have a cop as a shutzhund trainer/helper and all the club keeps their dog in the cars without getting arrested. And im more woried about my ls430 getting stolen than my dog, if its not too hot then why would I leave my car on with ac?


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

llombardo said:


> So people feel comfortable leaving their dog in a parking lot for ten minutes with the windows wide open? The dog won't jump out or someone won't come by and let the dog out...that is a taking a big chance. When I see people that do that I always wonder what they would do if they came out and there dog was gone.


I wonder it too, but that's their choice. This is about the "heat"- or lack there of 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yup, the dog is crated. If I was worried about someone stealing the dog, I would lock the crate. I am careful about where I will let them be in the car. 

As for leaving a car running with the AC on, AC fails, and kids sometimes steal running cars and run them into houses or telephone poles. If someone steals your car, they may roll the windows up, and leave the car with your dog in it -- that is terribly dangerous in my opinion. 

Once upon a time, when I had the Neon, I felt compassion for my girl who was in the car while the other was being trained. I was right there, so I left the car running with the AC on. Well, the little bitch locked me out of my running car! She was inside the AC, while I had to take Babs into the Sherriff's department and have them call my dad to come and rescue me with my spare keys. 

Worse yet, my mom hangs up on sales calls, and hung up on the deputy about 5 times before my dad got on the phone to give him a piece of his mind. LOL! Luckily he listened first and never went off. 

Ah, the joy of remembering when the old girls were young bitches and I had a car too small for crates.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

erfunhouse said:


> Windows were open and it was NIGHT/EVENING. So according to your humane society, temps above 72 means dog can't leave the house? Nope.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No, it doesn't mean they can't leave the house. But for reasons
others have mentioned, it's just a bad deal all around. Sort of
screams irresponsible to me, that and buying a six pack. You were
going to drink how many of those and then drive home? Yeah, go
ahead and say it was a six pack of Coke or whatever else. No
way of knowing from here, and nothing I say is going to get
through, I DO realize that.

I still will be forever grateful to someone who speaks up and
tries to do their best for the innocents.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's a true story- 

I live in Florida and I left my dog in the car with the windows 1/3 down. I came out less than 10 minutes later. There's some guy ranting and raving and the cop was listening to all this but said it was obvious my dog was not in danger. 

Funny part was, we were all wearing jackets because it was in the 60's! Just not used to having cold weather in South Florida I guess. This was a case of do-gooder going overboard.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

some people just don't know when to mind their own business. If the sun isn't up, 80 in a car with windows up isn't even an issue. 

dogs get stolen right out of people's own yards, best to keep them in a crate in the house at all times 

A dog can be in a car, a dog can be in a car when it is hot. if windows are tinted it can be really hot and as long as they have some air flow they're fine. A person can run in and do something with a dog in the car.

They way some people are, it's a wonder people dont' have to provide cable tv a couch and AC for dogs at all times without someone wanting to call the cops on you.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

No, if people are going to rant and rave about dogs in cars then they need to know when the dog is truly in danger and when the dog is truly overheated and mind their own business if not. I have to agree with the OP. Actually bothering the dog is likely to work it up and make things worse.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I used to leave my last dog in the car with all the windows down. I did get some grief over it, by friends and family, making up fantastic scenarios. But I'm also so old I can remember walking to the store with my dogs I had prior to him, and actually leaving them outside - and gasp - sometimes not even tied up! Call me crazy, but that's why I love a well trained dog: they can do the impossible. Like sit in a car, lol.


----------



## fortiesz24 (Jul 30, 2013)

valb said:


> No, it doesn't mean they can't leave the house. But for reasons
> others have mentioned, it's just a bad deal all around. Sort of
> screams irresponsible to me, that and buying a six pack. You were
> going to drink how many of those and then drive home? Yeah, go
> ...


And what if he was buying that six pack for when he got home?

Leaving a dog in a car while at the store for a few minutes is not the end of the world. If its hot out, I just hit the remote start and let the AC keep the truck cooling while I'm inside.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Do schutzhund all summer on some very hot days, dog are in cars with windows down for hours. Some very high end, high dollar dogs at that. Somehow they all seem to survive the ordeal every year..

Lol this one always makes me laugh. The idea that if its hot out your car is going to fry the dog even if the windows are down. I have a crate in the car, on hot days the windows go all the way down when parked. The heat in the car is equivelant if not cooler then what it is outside. Dogs can handle heat as long as there is airflow and a modicum of shade they are fine in most places. Been doing this for years and have never had an issue.
The dog pants? So what she pants when we walk too, it doesnt mean she is going to die...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Got a frantic call from a friend who worked at local Tractor supply to come get her dog (GSD too).

The person who was supposed to sit with her dog bugged out at the last minute and she brought her dog to work. For some reason they wouldn't let her crate the dog in the store (tractor supply?)...anyhoo she left the dog in her truck with it running and the AC on until she could find a trusted person to take the dog home with them.

She still got called in by a passerby and the police arrived and told her she was endangering her dog. 

I get really nervous leaving my dogs in the car if I'm not in the immediate vicinity because of these sorts of things. When training I crate the dog I'm not working have the windows all the way down and the tail gate hatch up and fresh water in the crate too. Never had a problem.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

jocoyn said:


> No, if people are going to rant and rave about dogs in cars then they need to know when the dog is truly in danger and when the dog is truly overheated and mind their own business if not. I have to agree with the OP. Actually bothering the dog is likely to work it up and make things worse.


 
Agree. My windows are tinted, I leave them part way down, I park in the shade, I am gone no more than 10 minutes. My dog is fine - mind your own business. 

That said I have indeed intervened when a dog was in distress in a parked car. There was a thread not to long ago on here about this same subject. I told the story there.

My dog can be stolen out of my grasp when out with me walking too, I can be hit by a bus, I can fall down a hole. Anything can happen. I don't live in a bubble and neither does my dog.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I leave my dog in the truck all the time. I have a remote start and I put the air on and get out start the truck up and he is a happy camper. The truck shuts off after 20 minutes. I have had people flip out on me for doing that and the truck was RUNNING take it with a grain of salt dog was fine windows were down and you were not in the store for hours you went in for all of what 5 minutes?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Honestly is other dog people that make me the most irate. Ever park at an event with your dog in a properly open truck (I have a crate, fans, under a camper shell and I know how it performs-even in the direct sun on a hot day - after years of doing so) only to find someone with a diesel engine parks next to you and is running the engine for THEIR dog and blowing exhaust and heat right into your own vehicle. Grrrrrrr. 

Once someone was even so "thoughtful" they closed my windoor on the side they parked so exhaust would not blow into my truck which stopped my cross ventilation. All of this, of course, why I check on my dogs frequently when left parked in a truck.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I have left my dog in the car with windows up while I go into a convenience store for 5 minutes. I was running the air before I stopped and when I returned to the car and it was still colder than the outside air when I returned.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

moral of the story is to never drive to a liquor store ever again, especially with dog in car. who knows. you might get drunk in the store and wobble to the car, forget to drive off, and then you die of alcohol poisoning while dog dies of heat exhaustion.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I won't typically take mine with if I know I'm going to need to stop in somewhere, but my wife will occasionally with Ranger. Last week she took him down town to drop off some papers @ the doctors office, she was inside for maybe 5 minutes. The parking lot is tiered and she parked in the third tier and she could see a guy looking in the windows on the drivers side and then he walked around the back of the car tossing something in the air repeatedly. She heard Ranger bark a couple times, but not crazily like he can do. When she got close the guy had moved around to the passenger side still tossing whatever he had and kept looking at Ranger. My wife started yelling at the guy, "what the **** are you doing?" And he took off across the parking lot. We can only guess what his intentions were, scared the poop out of my wife.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I recently took a trip to a dog show in Little Rock by myself. I got to Ozark, Arkansas when I REALLY had to pee. I stopped at a rest stop, and sat there wondering what in the world I was going to do. I can't take 3 GSDs into the restroom with me, and I can't leave them in the car because it's in the 90's. It's _hot_. I don't want to leave my car running and unlocked at a rest stop in the middle of nowhere. 

Dilemma. 

Since the car was frosty cold from me always driving with the AC all the way up, I turned off the car, jumped out, RAN to the restrooms, peed as fast as a human can, and raced back to the minivan. It was still frosty cold in there. I managed to stop, pee, and not kill my dogs.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

I keep my valet spare in the car so I can just lock up and keep the car running. If someone tries to break in and jack my car. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Good luck to them bc it's a stick and if my car is running in the first place, they have to answer to the beasts


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats lucky you managed to get back in time so your dogs didnt die dogfaeries. Next time you should carry spare wipes in case they were out you dogs would have died while you looked for tp.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I take my dog with me whenever I can but if I am going somwhere that will leave him in the vehicle longer than 5 minutes I won't take him with. In my town I would NEVER leave my windows even partially down. Absolutely not. Around here I worry about people stealing my dog. If he's in the car alone than it is nighttime and he's only alone for 5 minutes and it's under 75.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

If you KNOW you are going to be in there for a minute, the dog will not suffer if left in for 10-15. Now 30 minutes to an hour, that is different, and cruel. The one thing that scares me is just those crazy people out there who would steal the dog, or things like. I don't the OP did anything wrong, I leave my dogs in the car if I am gone for 5 minutes, but I come out every 2 minutes to make sure /he/she is fine. I just couldn't stand it if my dog was stolen... I just couldn't. I know no "Lost" sign would help...


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

30 minutes to an hour is not cruel, we all do it at shutzhund for hours at a time. Alot of people have vans and fans, I dont and my dog does fine in the evening- no overheating. I do keep an eye on her and would water/shade/not work her if she was heat stressed.
The major issue with cars is if its sunny especially midday, and the windows are shut or just open a bit the car is a heat box. Windows open and a breeze and its very tolerable- I went without car ac most all my life.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Tomorrow is suppose to be in the 90s. Berlin will be crated in my suv from 9am to noon 

Schutzhund club. Back door open. Windows down. And battery operated fan on him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what if the engine stalls? what if someone steals the car because
it is running?



llombardo said:


> If you were only in the store for ten minutes then you could have left the car running with the air on? I can't agree on leaving a dog in a car for any length of time at any time. If its not the temperature it is some crazy person harassing the dog or trying to steal it. Its not worth it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm not a fan of leaving a dog in the car no matter what
but somtimes you may have too. i don't think anything 
heat related will happen to a dog left in a car for 10
minutes with the windows down. when my dog was young
i use to have strangers reach in the window and pet him.
i also ask the strangers to open the car door and try to remove 
the dog. i asked the stranger to call him and offer him a treat.
some of the strangers would reach in the car and pull his leash
while calling him. his leash was on in the car only for this exercise.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have a car? i thought you were 13 yrs old?



GSDLover2000 said:


> If you KNOW you are going to be in there for a minute, the dog will not suffer if left in for 10-15. Now 30 minutes to an hour, that is different, and cruel. The one thing that scares me is just those crazy people out there who would steal the dog, or things like. I don't the OP did anything wrong,
> 
> >>>>> I leave my dogs in the car if I am gone for 5 minutes, but I come out every 2 minutes to make sure /he/she is fine. <<<<<
> 
> I just couldn't stand it if my dog was stolen... I just couldn't. I know no "Lost" sign would help...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when i'm at dog shows i see dogs left in cars, trucks, rv's, etc.
i also see dogs left in crates and little, portable fenced in areas.



volcano said:


> >>>>> 30 minutes to an hour is not cruel, we all do it at shutzhund for hours at a time. <<<<<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> what if the engine stalls? what if someone steals the car because
> it is running?


If the engine stalls and your gone only 10 minutes and the air has been on for a while, then its all good. As far as someone stealing the car, I'm thinking that is what locks on the doors are for. My car doesn't even have a key for the ignition, if my car is running and I'm in the store with the remote for it and someone jumps in the car, they will be very surprised because it won't even go into gear and now they would have a real big GSD in their face.


----------

